# Leo Scratching at Viv Glass



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

My leo is 6 or so months old, 43g, and for the last few nights he has been at the glass viv doors scratching, wanting to come out. I think he wants to be fed, or stroked. Or maybe he has become a man and wants to roam for a female. What do you guys think?


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

i think he want to come out and be out have human attention.. like my previous geckos were like that.. they would climb to the door to get out.. i would let them out and they roam around then u put them in and there dont do it until the next day lol...

u got a really friendly leo there


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Its because they cant figure out what the glass is, theres a world out there and they cant get to it. Mines scratching like mad tonight as taken her out of flat faunarium and into a nice 2ft viv


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

my leo rex used to do this....but only after he'd had a waxworm or 2! 
i think he was requesting more cheeky sod! 
could be a bit bored? whats the viv like is there lots of hides and things to climb on? people think leos dont like climbing but i disagree....


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

mostly al my leo's do this lol, i have a little pen that i pop them in to have a free roam around and they love it! certainly dont love being put back in though they are right back up at the glass wanting out again lol.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> my leo rex used to do this....but only after he'd had a waxworm or 2!
> i think he was requesting more cheeky sod!
> could be a bit bored? whats the viv like is there lots of hides and things to climb on? people think leos dont like climbing but i disagree....


My Leo is constantly climbing the exo terra background or sat on the top of the waterfall! I'm gonna make mine a polly wall with some ledges. 

My other gecko before he died used to scratch constantly


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

all of mine scratch at the glass and if i open the door and put my hand out they come out for wander then get skatty when they want to go home!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah thanks guys  So its probably just a social thing. 
He never used to like being held, or atleast didn't seem to, but know he will happily sit on ur hand or, as i do usually, put him on my laptop keyboard which is warm and let him explore that. So i can watch iplayer and keep an eye on him 

My vivs for lots of things to do, theres 3 hides, moist box, all the hides can be climbed on, and u can even only get to one small bit if u climb. Spends 99% of his time in just the warm hide though, lazy poo  Over easter though, im making this AMAZING polystyrene made landscape. There will be a "basement" which bring the normal level of the viv inline with the bottom of the glass doors, and the floor/roof of basement is removeable. Also, one of the floor/roofs will be a heat mat, allowing there to be a warm room underneigh it as well as above. Above there will be lots of interesting features and climbing areas, as well as a big old "lionking" rock (2nd floor) that grows out of the side. U know the rock im talking about, the one that the lions address the other animals from. Will be awsom!


----------

